# This Will Make Traditional Schwinners More Sick Than Any Chinese Bat.



## Goldenrod (Mar 15, 2020)

I was disappointed with the anemic glow of my Edison designed filament so I slapped in a LED.  Wowser!  Maybe twenty times more light. You could use this fender light to put on makeup.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 15, 2020)

COOL!
LETS SEE WITH THE FENDER LIGHT COVER/LENS.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 15, 2020)

where did you get a screw base l.e.d.?


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 15, 2020)

I have LED's in all my Schwinn headlights. No one knows until you turn it on. Definitely better for riding in the dark.


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 15, 2020)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> where did you get a screw base l.e.d.?



Super bright LEDs.com


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 15, 2020)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> where did you get a screw base l.e.d.?




I bought them several years ago.  Must have been on the internet.


WES PINCHOT said:


> COOL!
> LETS SEE WITH THE FENDER LIGHT COVER/LENS.




I will take the picture now.  The keys you made in an emergency work.  Thanks Wes


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 15, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> COOL!
> LETS SEE WITH THE FENDER LIGHT COVER/LENS.




it wasn't dark enough to be dramatic.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 15, 2020)

Safety first!! Let there be light...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 15, 2020)

Huow much do they cost?


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 15, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Huow much do they cost?



If I remember correctly about  $9.00. But they will outlast 3 regular  bulbs.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 15, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Huow much do they cost?



Same $ as conventional and may have been stockpiled here for more cost and quicker delivery.  I was being a smart a-s but this not just a Schwinn idem.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## Goldenrod (May 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Superman1984 (May 3, 2020)

@Goldenrod  l.e.ds is the way to go = brighter light & less draw needed to do it


----------



## piercer_99 (May 3, 2020)

4.68 usd ea, shipped.

These are very bright.









						Durable E10 LED Light 5050 Screw 3V Chips For LED Torch /Flashlight Bulb Lamp  | eBay
					

1Pcs E10 LED Light. Usage For:LED Torch /Flashlight LIGHT Bulb Lamp. Output Current:190mA±20mA（Tested at 3V DC）. Beam Angle: 360 degrees. Chip Quantity: 5SMD Per Bulb. Super Bright and better craftwork.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Ernbar (May 3, 2020)

I wonder if this bulb will work on my 48 Roadmaster repro bike light that is ok but rather have more brightness.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 3, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> I wonder if this bulb will work on my 48 Roadmaster repro bike light that is ok but rather have more brightness.



if it takes two 'D' cell batteries, it is a 3v lamp, D's are 1.5v each.

In the Delta Winner on my bride's Elgin, it works great, however, the polarity is reversed, so the batteries go in the battery tray the opposite direction from an incandescent lamp.

first photo is a stock incandescent lamp.  The next two are with the led lamp.


----------



## Ernbar (May 3, 2020)

Oh wow BIG difference. I thought mine were bright but yours are 100% better.  Yes it takes two D size cells, so does the tail lamp.  I will give it a try then. thanks!


----------

